# Helo !!



## midislut (May 16, 2005)

hi am a newbie here !!

looks like a great forum

8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 16, 2005)

Ey Midislut,

Welcome to V.I.! Curious nick  you got a site with some music demos to share with us here?

Cheers,


----------



## Spirit57 (Sep 20, 2005)

A midi'slut'.. Hmm. What--been playing with too many cables lately?


----------



## dimitris (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi midislut! Great name :!: I guess we all have a little bit of that in us...
This is indeed a great place and I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. 
Welcome


----------

